# APRIL FOOLS 2008: Notice: Database problems



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2008)

All,

It has come to light that our database has been breached by an automated trojan. The good news is that our firewall prevented it from compromising anyone's personal data - I can assure you with 100% certainty that your privacy is in tact. However, other small changes have been made to the system that may affect performance and stability. I'm in the process of cleaning those up right now but please keep your eyes open for anything unusual.

Looks like it's going to be a long night, please bear with me folks.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Greymatters (1 Apr 2008)

I havent noticed anything in the last while...


----------



## Yrys (1 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Looks like it's going to be a long night, please bear with me folks.



I'll beer  ( :cheers: ) with you but I will go for hot chocolate instead.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2008)

I had one a few days ago.  I caught it but not before I uploaded a photo to the forums.

 :-[  It could have been from me.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2008)

I never saw anything unusual. Good luck with it Mike.


----------



## RCR Grunt (1 Apr 2008)

I see something unusual .... punch "Afganistan" into the searh bar and see what results you get.  Looks like the word "Afganistan" has been replaced by "Iraq."  Is anyone else seeing this?  Also, the "serh bar" has been renamed to the "ignore bar" when I type it into my post!  In addition, I think "warnin" has been changed to "prize!"  Can a Trojan horse do this?  I think this is more serious than we think!  With "Afganistan" changed to "Iraq," this was obviously someone with an agenda.  And what is this "Soviet Canuckistan" garbage?  Did they get to the word "Cannada" as well?

EDIT:  Words in quotation marks were intentionally spelled incorrectly to get them into the post, the correct spelling will show the changes I have indicated.  Also to add other swapped words.

Other words that have been swapped out:  "Bannned" = "Welcomed"
                                                             "LAVV" = "'95 Honda Civic"
                                                             "Mod.s" = "Silly People"


----------



## toughenough (1 Apr 2008)

In addition to the Afghanistan thing, the word s.earch appears to have been replaced with the word ignore site wide. I've noticed this in a handful of posts.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

I hadn't noticed anything except it being pretty slow last night, but on another Forum I frequent, we had this message on March 22:



> Server 1 of IF/ZB has been hacked into earlier this evening. All of the forum URLs on that particular server show a different page with a message from the hacker.



My forum was on Server 4, so no harm done to it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2008)

Fgwi siyr thedfw kjiun olkiuj saq........... :crybaby:


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

I wonder if the culprit is a disgruntled ban.ned member?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2008)

Frde nhtrfuj elst se tiju??


1 2 3  h t e


----------



## RCR Grunt (1 Apr 2008)

Well, it looks like the "mo.ds" are speaking gibberish now ... thats quite the Trojan horse.  I would definitely agree that this is the work of someone recently ban.ned.  Is this a crime?  Cyber-vandalism perhaps?


----------



## Staff Weenie (1 Apr 2008)

RCR Grunt is probably bang on - somebody with an agenda hacked the site. So much for my first theory that Bruce was just stinking drunk early in the morning........


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

My guess would be this recently "welcomed" member.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Apr 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> RCR Grunt is probably bang on - somebody with an agenda hacked the site. So much for my first theory that Bruce was just stinking drunk early in the morning........


I thought they were possessed by the devil after the comments in the religion thread, either way hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Staff Weenie (1 Apr 2008)

Is there such a thing as a Forum Exorcist??

Evil code that possessed this server's drive, in the name of Microsoft and Bill Gates I command thee to leave.... >


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> It has come to light that our database has been breached by an automated trojan. The good news is that our firewall prevented it from compromising anyone's personal data - I can assure you with 100% certainty that your privacy is in tact. However, other small changes have been made to the system that may affect performance and stability. I'm in the process of cleaning those up right now but please keep your eyes open for anything unusual.
> 
> ...



Check the calendar. I think we've all been had.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Check the calendar. I think we've all been had.



Maybe maybe not.


----------



## RCR Grunt (1 Apr 2008)

A silly post about DU bullets and heavier BFT rucks is one thing, but check out the mo.ds posts.  Check out the "Soviet Canuckistan" crap.  "Afgh.anistan" into Iraq?  Thats not funny.  There is the possibility it is all an April Fool's prank, but I don't think anyone here would mess with the name of our country or our current mission.  I'd ask for thoughts from a mod, but they are all speaking gibberish right now.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

I thought it may be some sort of thing related to today's date as well, but this seems a bit extreme....then again, maybe not. 

If you type Mo.ds it comes out as "silly people."  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Check the calendar. I think we've all been had.



I agree.  There have been a number of "classic" army.ca April 1st moments - remember Mike's announcement that he'd sold the site to DND?


----------



## karl28 (1 Apr 2008)

I guess we will have to wait and see if this is an actual April fools thing or deliberate act to damage this site . I guess we will have to wait and see .


----------



## karl28 (1 Apr 2008)

Now I am convinced that this is an perfectly serious thing in the above post of my words (perfectly serious thing) was changed to this( actual perfectly serious )


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Apr 2008)

Anything can happen today. Check out this story for an example.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/04/01/npenguin101.xml


----------



## Rodahn (1 Apr 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Anything can happen today. Check out this story for an example.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/1999/04/01/npenguin101.xml



Ah yes, April Foolishness


----------



## Emenince Grise (1 Apr 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Is there such a thing as a Forum Exorcist??
> 
> Evil code that possessed this server's drive, in the name of Microsoft and Bill Gates I command thee to leave.... >



I have done a healing on a photocopier by the laying on of hands. Perhaps if an exorcism is required, a call to the ChapGen would be in order?


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2008)

Someone is retro....All '08 dates go back to 1999....(see sandbox thread) . Got around it by inserting '08

methinks there is an April fools fool around.....


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2008)

A aprovação lá é 5 mods que trabalham através de IM, phoens das pilhas e o tryinmg dos email ao sdort isto para fora, seja paciente


----------



## RCR Grunt (1 Apr 2008)

O.K., is dit duidelijk prank. "R.CR" is nu het Koninklijke Regiment van de Kip, "P.PCLI" is nu ander regiment, "O.ttawa" nu Neverland is. Goed één, u kreeg me. Nu draai het weg.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2008)

Ah crap ότι δεν εργάστηκε ??? :rage:


----------



## RCR Grunt (1 Apr 2008)

OK where did my last post go.

This is a joke, I've just confirmed it, "R.CR" is now RCR, "P.PCLI" is now PPCLI and "O.ttawa" is now Ottawa.  And the previous post about this was removed almost as fast as I posted it.

Very funny, now turn it off.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> OK where did my last post go.



I saw it, you're not hallucinating.


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

Hyrywi kotiy wbliey.  

Ylus.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2008)

And M i k e  B o b b i t t  is now "Poncy the Clown" - or perhpas he was all along, but never let us know about his other career..


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And M i k e  B o b b i t t  is now "*Poncy the Clown*" - or perhpas he was all along, but never let us know about his other career..



Y'slrh u jhry lmi!!

 ;D


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2008)

GREAT ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ FRACKING LANGUAGE FILTERS ΕΊΝΑΙ ΒΙΔΩΜΈΝΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ BRU$E Η ΑΠΟΤΎΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑΤΕ ΕΓΏ ΛΟΞΟΤΟΜΕΊΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΙΤΌΤΗΤΑ ΕΣΕΊΣ ΑΠΌ Μ.Μ. :rage:


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> GREAT ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ FRACKING LANGUAGE FILTERS ΕΊΝΑΙ ΒΙΔΩΜΈΝΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ BRU$E Η ΑΠΟΤΎΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑΤΕ ΕΓΏ ΛΟΞΟΤΟΜΕΊΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΙΤΌΤΗΤΑ ΕΣΕΊΣ ΑΠΌ Μ.Μ. :rage:



Jkry!!   :-X


----------



## lint (1 Apr 2008)

A-P-R-I-L f-o-o-l-s ?


----------



## exgunnertdo (1 Apr 2008)

I saw this thread this morning and trusted the validity.

We had a prankster here at work the morning trying to mess with our Timmie's!!!!  On discussing the Tim's prank with a colleague, I little light bulb went on about this situation...

Especially since it appears the M o d s can't post - I think M i k e is having some fun!!!

Good one!


----------



## apple (1 Apr 2008)

camping= Basic Military qualification


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

I'd like to think this is serious, but the way the mod.s are talking, it's just getting way to funny.  Especially Vern's new name.  Sorry girl, but someone knows you too well.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> I saw this thread this morning and trusted the validity.
> 
> We had a prankster here at work the morning trying to mess with our Timmie's!!!!  On discussing the Tim's prank with a colleague, I little light bulb went on about this situation...
> 
> ...



Rydu lypsi tlayrs!!!


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

<-----  ???

!!   



			
				Strike said:
			
		

> I'd like to think this is serious, but the way the mod.s are talking, it's just getting way to funny.  Especially *Dominatrix's new name*.  Sorry girl, but someone knows you too well.   ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Apr 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Did you see mine? I guess if you catch on to the April Foolishness, your posts are deleted.   [This post is sure to self-destruct in moment; hold on to your lugnuts!]  :threat:



Don't think I've had one deleted yet, but it's getting annoying when trying to post something serious.  :-\


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Vern, getting in to sign language now are you?  I was talking about the placement of Dominatix everywhere else where you've put your handle.

Mod.s -- Have you guys tried putting a dash or period between every couple of letters to see if your various "new" languages come out more readable?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Apr 2008)

I'm pretty sure this here computer is too old or stupid to have caught any trojan virus things. Everything is still normal. ArmyVern is ArmyVern, Mike Bobbit is Mike Bobbit, the Search function is still search.
This computer is too stoopid to catch any new virus. Score one for Midget.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Dominatrix, getting in to sign language now are you?  I was talking about the placement of Dominatix everywhere else where you've put your handle.
> 
> Mod.s -- Have you guys tried putting a dash or period between every couple of letters to see if your various "new" languages come out more readable?



d.o.e.s. t.h.a.t. w.o.r.k. ??

E.d.i.t.e.d.: Y.e.p.   W.h.o.o.o.o.h.o.o.o.!!

Vern


----------



## Rodahn (1 Apr 2008)

As was mine. Regarding the post of the "silly people",  who knows maybe they are all undergoing religious Ecstasy of sorts and are now "speaking in tongues"????


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Dominatrix said:
			
		

> d.o.e.s. t.h.a.t. w.o.r.k. ??
> 
> E.d.i.t.e.d.: Y.e.p.   W.h.o.o.o.o.h.o.o.o.!!
> 
> Dominatrix



Yay!  She can talk!  So, have you guys figured out if this is an some sort of an A.p.r.i.l. F.o.o.l.'s thing or what?

I'm thinking yes, given that I am having so much trouble typing that word out.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this here computer is too old or stupid to have caught any trojan virus things. Everything is still normal. Dominatrix is Dominatrix, Poncy the clown Bobbit is Poncy the clown Bobbit, the ignore function is still ignore.
> This computer is too stoopid to catch any new virus. Score one for Midget.
> 
> Midget



Damn. I guess posting isn't using my old stoopid computer.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Yay!  She can talk!  So, have you guys figured out if this is an some sort of an A.p.r.i.l. F.o.o.l.'s thing or what?
> 
> I'm thinking yes, given that I am having so much trouble typing that word out.



U d.o.n.'.t  k.n.o.w. w.h.a.t. i.t. i.s., b.u.t. I'.m. l.i.k.i.n.g. t.h.e. n.a.m.e. i.t.'.s. g.i.v.e.n. m.e. !!  ;D

Army Vern


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Knuckle dragging herd Dominatrix



A.r.m.y. Vern    ;D


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Or do you mean A.r.m.y. Dominatrix?


----------



## exgunnertdo (1 Apr 2008)

Preview is your friend today!!!!!!!


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

So, is this affecting chat at all?  Anyone want to jump in top see?


----------



## Shamrock (1 Apr 2008)

Shenaningans.

Moderators' quote boxes are unaffected whereas non-quoted text is not?


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Chat's okay M.i.k.e. if you need to sort some stuff out in a private area.


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Apr 2008)

Try typing D.I.N. without tha periods ... you get F.a.c.e.b.o.o.k.


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Try typing D.I.N. without tha periods ... you get F.a.c.e.b.o.o.k.



Methinks this may be someone with an inner knowledge of our m.i.l.i.t.a.r.y. (aside from this site).  If this was done as an attack and not a joke, they could find themselves in serious trouble if this is th.e. case.


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Apr 2008)

I dunno. My posts seem OK....


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Maybe because someone likes you... ;D

Check your sig block and see how th.e is now tha.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2008)

I'm fine too... in fact everything looks great from this end.


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

M.i.k.e, write your name normally and see what happens.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2008)

Works fine for me: Mike Bobbitt.


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Bugger! I prefer Mike myself.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2008)

test test....microphone checka.

does it work.

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2008)

Mine works.....

Now off to attack the Godless Heathens in the religion thread!

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

Poncy tha clown Bobbit

N.o.t. 4 m.e.

Dominatrix

E.d.i.t.:
C.r.a.p. -- a.n.d. w.h.y. i.s. i.t. c.h.a.n.g.i.n.g. m.y. n.a.m.e. i.n. m.y. s.i.g.n.a.t.u.r.e. l.i.n.e. b.e.l.o.w., b.u.t.n.o.t.m.y. u.s.e.r.n.a.m.e. o.n. t.h.e. l.e.f.t.??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2008)

hehe someone knows too much about you then Vern


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2008)

Hey it changed it in my post

lol

too funny


----------



## Rodahn (1 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Poncy tha clown Bobbit
> 
> N.o.t. 4 m.e.
> 
> ...



Ummmm, maybe because your screen name is all one word and is not thus in your signature block......


----------



## exgunnertdo (1 Apr 2008)

t.h.e changes are on-going.  T.h.e was fine earlier, now it's tha.  I'm sure C.S.O.R was fine not long ago, now it's csor.

Screen names seem to be unchanged throughout, but there's a curious "find and replace" demon around.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2008)

Gtre iuza wpoy nte?


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Ummmm, maybe because your screen name is all one word and is not thus in your signature block......



P.e.r.h.a.p.s. ??  ???

A.r.m.y.V.e.r.n. = ?

ArmyVern

V.e.r.n. = ?

Vern 

A.r.m.y._V.e.r.n. = ?

ArmyVern


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

N.o.p.e. ...  ??? C.a.n. s.o.m.e.o.n.e. e.l.s.e. t.r.y. a.l.l. t.h.r.e.e.?


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Someone just doesn't like you... ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> P.e.r.h.a.p.s. ??  ???
> 
> A.r.m.y.V.e.r.n. = ?
> 
> ...



A.r.m.y.V.e.r.n.

V.e.r.n.

A.r.m.y._V.e.r.n.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2008)

S.r.t.e.g.s.q.o.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2008)

@&%#


----------



## Greymatters (1 Apr 2008)

That read was worth a laugh or two... is the problem still ongoing?

Mike Bobbitt Army Vern DIN banned Milnet DND 

Nope, things look normal... good, one Mike Bobbitt!


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> A.r.m.y.V.e.r.n.
> 
> V.e.r.n.
> 
> A.r.m.y._V.e.r.n.



N.o. !! U. t.y.p.e.d. t.h.e.m. n.o.r.m.a.l.l.y. --- t.h.e. d.o.t.s. w.e.r.e.t.o. s.h.o.w. h.o.w. U. t.y.p.e.d. i.t.!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2008)

OK folks, it's noon ET and time for things to magically return to normal. There was, of course, never any trojan, just a few pranksters with some time on their hands. You may know them as "The Staff". 

For posterity, here is the full list of words replaced:


*Actual Word**Replacement*20081999APCTankAfghanistanIraqistanAir ForceFlying ClubApril Foolsperfectly seriousAprilOctemberApril foolsome sort of aArmourCavalryArmyKnuckle dragging herdArmyVErnDominatrixArtilleryInfantryBCLeft CoastBMQcampingBritish ColumbiaLeft CoastCADPAThot pinkCDSLord of the SithCSORNinja RegimentCanadaSoviet CanuckistanCanadian ForcesSpace MarinesCoyoteTankDINFacebookDSDumb SuperherosHMCStugboatHarperTrudeauHillierDarth VaderJTFCanadian ski teamLAV'95 Honda CivicLeopard 2Secret WeaponM113TankMikePoncy the clownNDHQglorious thinktankNDPNew Dummy-cratsNavySailing ClubNyalaTankOttawaNeverlandPPCLIThat other regimentPakistanTorontoRCRRoyal Chicken RegimentRSMMaster ChiefTac Vestchest borne abortionVernDominatrixbannedwelcomedbeerwatery american crapcold onewatery american crapconservativecon-servativedrugcandyfoolwise manimmediatelywheneverliberalfiberallockedrunawaymilitary expertcircus clownmodssilly peoplenaziteddyordersuggestionpistolhand shooty thingplatoongagglequebecpoutine landrecruitingenslavingriflebang-bang sticksearchignorestaffthe supreme overlordsthethawarningprize

I hope we managed to squeeze a few laughs out of folks here and there, it was all meant in good fun. We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


Cheers
Poncy tha Clown


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2008)

That was one of the best ones so far Mike.

Keep it up lol.


----------



## Greymatters (1 Apr 2008)

Oh, must have spoke too soon... some one still getting trojaned...

Edit - and Mike posts just as I say this, so looks like problem solved again...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2008)

Why didn't I know about this??


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2008)

Mike, I hate you! ;D  Yes, hook line and sinker.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2008)

Obviously those who started gettign too close to the secret had their posts edited to gibberish or removed, same with PMs to mods. Oh yeah Apple better check your screen name. >


----------



## Rodahn (1 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Obviously those who started *gettign* too close to the secret had their posts edited to gibberish or removed, same with PMs to mods. Oh yeah Apple better check your screen name. >



Obviously not all the problems are resolved  ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie (1 Apr 2008)

Evil hell-spawn demons that have infected the Army.ca staff, I command thee to leave!!!

I invoke the names of Hillier, Natynczyk, and Leslie!!!

Now be gone.......


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Obviously not all the problems are resolved  ;D



careful it's still April Fools in some time zones. So I'd check your six>


----------



## Rodahn (1 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> careful it's still April Fools in some time zones. So I'd check your six>



Seen... or is that scene???   :rofl:

Tschuss

eye of newt


----------



## midgetcop (1 Apr 2008)

Good one, guys. The Soviet Canuckistan-one was really screwing me up there.  ;D


----------



## Pikache (1 Apr 2008)

the_midge said:
			
		

> Good one, guys. The Soviet Canuckistan-one was really screwing me up there.  ;D


*bows*


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2008)

Good thing I remebered this was April the first ;D

And that I was at school all day.


----------



## Shamrock (1 Apr 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I had one a few days ago.  I caught it but not before I uploaded a photo to the forums.
> 
> :-[  It could have been from me.



Say three Hail Mary's and paint the ceiling of the Army.ca chapel.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Apr 2008)

Poncy, and anyone else who may have been 'in on this.'
_*
That's the the stinking, most awful, stupid joke and you're always pullin' that stinking awful stupid joke. ... Schmuck.*_









Midget


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2008)

Gee....some of those name replacements are not too far off track....can we keep some of them?


----------



## Yrys (1 Apr 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Gee....some of those name replacements are not too far off track....can we keep some of them?




User Name Changes   ;D !


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

has anyone else had their name changed on them, my display name was changed by someone form apple to fiona apple


----------



## Rodahn (2 Apr 2008)

fiona apple said:
			
		

> has anyone else had their name changed on them, my display name was changed by someone form apple to fiona apple



Yes, and I know who did it....... ;D


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

is there a way to change it back?


----------



## Shamrock (2 Apr 2008)

fiona apple said:
			
		

> is there a way to change it back?



1. Click on your name, this will bring up your profile.  On the left, you will see a menu that says "Profile info" and "Modify Profile"
2. Click on "Account Related Settings."  
3. Enter your new/old profile name in the *Name:* field.
4. Confirm your password in the *Current Password:* field.  This is to ensure you are who you say you are, not someone who bumbled into your profile settings by mistake.
5.  Click on "Change profile."


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

thanks


----------

